

Today the richest of the rich will strip San Jose's homeless of a place to live - osipov
http://www.nationaljournal.com/next-america/population-2043/how-silicon-valley-created-america-s-largest-homeless-camp-20141125?1323214

======
jmcguckin
I don't understand the headline. What 'richest of the rich'? Besides, the
story is bullshit. There's homeless people in every city. There's nothing
extraordinary about San Jose's homeless encampment.

